# Comments on embroidery machine



## mike2468 (Mar 11, 2007)

Looking at getting into some embroiderying and would like some feedback from others on machine recommendations. 

I have been looking at the Brother 600 and the SWF 1501 and just ran accross a Tajima today. Any of these 3 worth looking into?

Mike


----------



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

I have the SWF 1501......been in love with it since the day it arrived......I have had only one issue with it and it was because of me, not the machine......I called Tech Service and got a call back within 15 minutes....and they walked me thru the fix.
If you would like more info on the 1501 I can recommend a great guy at SWF to deal with......

Email me at [email protected] and I will send you his info.

Margaret
Cutting Edge


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I love both of 1501 c and my 1502. They are awesome machines. .... JB


----------



## curtrnev (May 28, 2007)

We have used an Amaya XT for almost 2 years with no problems yet.Except for the ones caused by the dummy hitting the green button!


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Tajima all the way. But it's also an advantage if you can purchase from a distributor near your location.


----------



## mike2468 (Mar 11, 2007)

I've seen the 1501 come up quite a bit on various forums and from what I have read it seems like a very dependable machine. Just starting out, I need to decide if I can get along with a 6 color machine with the smaller sewing field or get the larger model with more colors, and also support in this part of the country.

I do appreciate all the input so far!

Mike


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I have al 15 color machines. I plan to buy a small 6 needle to travel with in a few weeks. I 'm putting together a trailer for some festivals. .... JB


----------



## mike2468 (Mar 11, 2007)

I see you are a ham operator JB, myself also for many years. Do they still have the annual fest
in Dayton? I don't see it listed anymore.

I also planned on traveling around to some festivals this summer.... until diesel fuel got so expensive.
Our rig get 6-8 mpg.

Mike


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I have 2 Brother PR-600II's, absolute workhorses. The only issue we've ever had with them is every once in a blue moon, the auto threader decides to not auto-thread. Otherwise, they've been totally dependable in the 2 years we've had them.


----------



## ChristyC (Feb 12, 2008)

We have the 1501C and love it so far


----------



## Chicky57 (Apr 27, 2008)

I have the Barudan Elite Pro and just love it.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Tajima here. Check on your local machine and software training and general tech support. As far as the number of needles goes unless you're planning to just do monograms I'd go with at least a 9 needle machine. Although most of our logos are 1-4 colors we have a few logos that are 12-13 colors. I'd hate to have to change thread for these designs. With more thread colors you'll be able to keep your most popular colors on the rack and save time changing threads and adjusting tensions.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

COEDS said:


> I love both of 1501 c and my 1502. They are awesome machines. .... JB


JB, please tell me what it is you love about them.

My husband is thinking about embroidery, and I really dont want anything to do with a "sewing machine" One of those "been there done that" kinda things with the sewing machine......he still has pants that need to be hemmed  

We have the brother, and a heat press, what would you say to me to convince me that embroidery would be a good investment.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Robin, I didn't purchase a SWF (it was my second choice) but I did atttend training classes in central NJ that were great. Can you attend classes to see if embroidery for you? Running a commercial embroidery machine really isn't like running a sewing machine. Yes, there is thread and bobbins but the type of labor involved is different.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Robin said:


> JB, please tell me what it is you love about them.
> 
> My husband is thinking about embroidery, and I really dont want anything to do with a "sewing machine" One of those "been there done that" kinda things with the sewing machine......he still has pants that need to be hemmed
> 
> We have the brother, and a heat press, what would you say to me to convince me that embroidery would be a good investment.


I love how well they work.I love the fact that they were less expensive than a few of the others, but most of all the customer service with SWF EAST is top shelf. ..... JB


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Robin, I can't thread a sewing machine, never mind work one... It's just something that never made sense to me.

I've been running embroidery machines for 2 years now... totally different animal. My wife says the same thing, she hates touching a sewing machine but she will run the embroidery machines all day long.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Maybe I'll take another look when we get to the trade show. I usually just crinkle up my nose when we walk by them 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Robin, seeing what you're able to do with your DTG and Plotter, I would say that working with an embroidery machine will be a walk in the park for you. And it would be great to combine embroidery with DTG; now you can embroider the "white thread", as you can't print the "white ink" on your brother.


----------



## rwshirts (Dec 5, 2007)

We're running 2 tajima 4-head, 12 color machines. We also have 2 single head, 12 color units. They run well, but I have a tech come and look them over at least once a year.

I have mounted mine on 4 solid blocks, which raised the machines 10 inches. Now we don't have to stoop or sit to change needles or string thread. I wonder who these machines were built for??? Most users in the US aren't that short.

RW


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

rwshirts said:


> I wonder who these machines were built for??? Most users in the US aren't that short.
> 
> RW


 Well, Barudan and Tajima are Japanese companies!


----------



## homesteademb (Apr 22, 2008)

we have a toyota 9100 net and love it. Have it hooked up thru the network.


----------

